# Season of Mists 2011 (Hilly 100km audax from Hebden Bridge)



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2011)

Hi gang - Season of Mists is coming up again, on Sunday 2nd October!

I started last year's event with _Alun_ and _battered_ but we abandoned our ride early on due to monsoon-like conditions. All the other times that I've ridden SoM, the weather has been very kind to me. I'm hoping we get the sun again this time! 

For those of you who don't know the event, it is a 100 km ride from Hebden Bridge to the Forest of Bowland and back with about 2,500 of steep ascents and descents. Apart from a couple of quick trips through Burnley and Nelson, the rest of the route is very scenic. A big spread is always laid on at event HQ afterwards for hungry riders to refuel on.

I will be riding around at a slow pace and will be happy to get back in 7.5 - 8.0 hours. (The cut-off is 8.5 hours.) We usually form two groups - a fast one, and a slow group including me.

So, who plans to have a go this year? If you would like some CycleChat members for company, post below.


----------



## oldfatfool (15 Sep 2011)

Entered - just hoping for good weather


----------



## tubbycyclist (15 Sep 2011)

Entered for this one. Would like to get round without any walking this year - usually defeated by the 200 metres of steep stuff on the way up to Widdop on the return leg.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Sep 2011)

Is there a route map I can find a directions sheet but not a map.


----------



## Alun (15 Sep 2011)

I'll be there Colin!


----------



## tubbycyclist (15 Sep 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is there a route map I can find a directions sheet but not a map.



Here is a ColinJ route from bikely


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Sep 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> Here is a ColinJ route from bikely



Excellent thanks


----------



## Beaker39 (16 Sep 2011)

Yep, entered again. Got my lilo ready this year just in case


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Sep 2011)

So has this thread died


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2011)

Oops, having started the thread, I got a bit distracted and forgot to sign up for the ride! 

I'll enter using PayPal on Monday.

I'm feeling less apprehensive about the event after last Sunday's forum ride when I felt a bit of oomph returning to my legs for the first time in nearly a year!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Sep 2011)

Well I am glad someone does I have only done 30 miles in the last 2 and a half months and that was on monday and my legs felt like lead on the route I normally fly round. 

I will get try to get some rides in during the next week as the weather is looking very good for the next week and I will decide if I am going to do this ride depending on a) how I feel and b) what the weather does on the day.


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2011)

Don't mistake beating me and alun up a hill as having oomp  

At least u will have Phil to make u look good this time


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Don't mistake beating me and alun up a hill as having oomp
> 
> At least u will have Phil to make u look good this time


I think my fellow Basso Viper rider put me firmly in my place on the Nick o' Pendle climb!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Sep 2011)

Just got back from a 46 mile training ride so the mileage is creeping up slowly.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Sep 2011)

gunna see how i fare commuting next week and going to the show on friday returning sunday. if they don't cause me any concern i'll enter the following week.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> gunna see how i fare commuting next week and going to the show on friday returning sunday. if they don't cause me any concern i'll enter the following week.


Okay - you tell us what the Cycle Show was like and we'll tell you what Seasons of Mists was like before you do the re-run a week after us!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Okay - you tell us what the Cycle Show was like and we'll tell you what Seasons of Mists was like before you do the re-run a week after us!




oops, didn't spot the dates.....


----------



## zacklaws (24 Sep 2011)

Don't know if I can make Season of the Mists this year, I have no bike suitable for it, my best one is broke and I'm waiting for a new frame replacement, in theory I should get it this week but I will have to wait and see and enter on the day if possible.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2011)

So how many people are actually thinking of turning up for this one ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> So how many people are actually thinking of turning up for this one ?


I don't know how many CycleChatters will turn up, but there are usually about 100 riders on the day, and probably an extra 20 or 30 if the day turns out sunny. I think that there were over 50 last year even though the weather conditions were horrendous!

Actually, there does seem to be less interest than previous years ... Come on you CycleChatters - are you up for it?

(If I can drag my lardy carcass over those hills, then surely you can manage to tackle the ride? )


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2011)

Was that tumbleweed I just saw


----------



## zacklaws (25 Sep 2011)

And my bad luck continues, ripped off my rear mech on top of a hill today when I had a malfunction on the club ride, along with a couple of spokes, so out of 4 bikes, I now have only one left on the road which is just my MTB for commuting in winter, so I think Season of the Mists is out for me this year even if I get my best bike back now as I'm going to be a bit short of cash with new parts to buy and repair bills.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Was that tumbleweed I just saw


Sorry, did someone post something ...?



zacklaws said:


> And my bad luck continues, ripped off my rear mech on top of a hill today when I had a malfunction on the club ride, along with a couple of spokes ...


Bad luck - no way - it's those legs of steel, tearing your bikes apart at the seams!


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

After riding 52 miles today on the relative flat roads of Cheshire, I have no intention of spoiling it and riding up those sodding hills ever again


----------



## Alun (25 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> After riding 52 miles today on the relative flat roads of Cheshire, I have no intention of spoiling it and riding up those sodding hills ever again



Good scran at the finish though!


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

Alun said:


> Good scran at the finish though!



Not sure I'd make the finish!!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Not sure I'd make the finish!!


Of course you _WILL_ - you are now fitter than me and fitter than Alun, so stop messing about and fire up PayPal - the best £4.50 you'll spend for the rest of 2011! 

(I've just signed up for the event.)


----------



## Svendo (26 Sep 2011)

Hi guys, finally a ride coincides with a weekend off and no other obligations! Entered online just now. Fingers crossed, early forecasts are for much nicer weather than last year. I made it round the whole route then, and had to negotiate the flooded calder valley to get home. Passed the obligatory man in child's dingy paddling in the flooded road for the local TV cameras, as well as the several tons of hardcore washed down from Allescholes road onto Halifax Road.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2011)

Svendo said:


> Hi guys, finally a ride coincides with a weekend off and no other obligations! Entered online just now. Fingers crossed, early forecasts are for much nicer weather than last year. I made it round the whole route then, and had to negotiate the flooded calder valley to get home. Passed the obligatory man in child's dingy paddling in the flooded road for the local TV cameras, as well as the several tons of hardcore washed down from Allescholes road onto Halifax Road.


Yes, we were very impressed with your dedication last year! Alun, battered and I were content to dry off at HQ, watch broken trees getting swept downstream, and make a head start on the feast that we _hadn't_ worked so hard for!


----------



## colly (27 Sep 2011)

I would really like to be along...................BUT................other stuff to do and I have just this minute been reminded about it in *no uncertain manner* by my better half.


----------



## onscuba (27 Sep 2011)

Colin
That's a really cool-dude photo you have. If I'd have seen that first, I'd never have recognised you on the Stratford ride the other week! Was your mate from there or did he make the trip down from Yorkshire?


----------



## onscuba (27 Sep 2011)

oops sorry Colin - onscuba is really JB46213 from Bike Radar


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2011)

onscuba said:


> Colin
> That's a really cool-dude photo you have. If I'd have seen that first, I'd never have recognised you on the Stratford ride the other week! Was your mate from there or did he make the trip down from Yorkshire?





onscuba said:


> oops sorry Colin - onscuba is really JB46213 from Bike Radar


Ah, John - you _finally_ made it over here!

Yeah, I've put on a lot of weight since that photo was taken about 5 years ago, and my hair has thinned out and gone a lot greyer - such is life ...

I did a double-take with you too, not having seen you with a beard before!

I was riding the Shakespeare 100 with fellow CycleChatter _Gary D _but we'd only just met that morning. We arranged it in this thread.

So, are you heading north to join us for SoM then? 

(And don't forget my 50 mile forum ride from Meriden on Sunday, October 16th. I'll start a thread about that on CycleChat soon. I don't post as much on BikeRadar these days.)


----------



## onscuba (27 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, John - you _finally_ made it over here!
> 
> Yeah, I've put on a lot of weight since that photo was taken about 5 years ago, and my hair has thinned out and gone a lot greyer - such is life ...
> 
> ...



Sadly (as regards the meriden ride) I won't be able to attend (gears or not) becuse the day before I fly with a couple of mates to Dublin for four days of the best guinness and the best music - starting on the saturday lunchtime in the Grave Diggers in Glasnevin for what is undoubtedly the best pint of Guinness anywhere. Saturday night will be in Devitts for some fabby music "dee dee diddley diddley diddley diddley.." etc I'm sure you know how the tune goes!! 
As for SoM - well not many miles in my legs and they are all from Flatshire so I'd be a bit mad to try that. Actually being made redundant has made me think much more about long car journeys to ride my bike. I suspect that others are probably thinking similarly. The cost of fuel is so huge these days.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2011)

onscuba said:


> Sadly (as regards the meriden ride) I won't be able to attend (gears or not) becuse the day before I fly with a couple of mates to Dublin for four days of the best guinness and the best music - starting on the saturday lunchtime in the Grave Diggers in Glasnevin for what is undoubtedly the best pint of Guinness anywhere. Saturday night will be in Devitts for some fabby music "dee dee diddley diddley diddley diddley.." etc I'm sure you know how the tune goes!!



Oh yes, I think you mentioned that elsewhere. I meet so many forum members these days that I totally forget who said what (and even who is who, at least until I've met them several times and the names stick).

Sounds like a great trip - have fun!



onscuba said:


> As for SoM - well not many miles in my legs and they are all from Flatshire so I'd be a bit mad to try that.
> 
> Actually being made redundant has made me think much more about long car journeys to ride my bike. I suspect that others are probably thinking similarly. The cost of fuel is so huge these days.


Makes sense! 

I have to say that the cost of 2 trips down by rail within about a month is more than I would normally want to spend on travel, but family commitments make them necessary. I thought I'd squeeze some forum riding in while I am down.

I'll be down again at Christmas but I don't see me doing much cycling then unless we have a really mild winter this year. I'll let you know when I'm down next spring or summer and perhaps we can ride together then?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Sep 2011)

I am laid up in bed with a temperature, sore throat losing my voice etc so it looks unlikley for the weekend and I have to say I am not happy about it  I was looking forward to this ride but at the moment I can only just get out of bed.


----------



## onscuba (27 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be down again at Christmas but I don't see me doing much cycling then unless we have a really mild winter this year. I'll let you know when I'm down next spring or summer and perhaps we can ride together then?



Must get together for a ride next year.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am laid up in bed with a temperature, sore throat losing my voice etc so it looks unlikley for the weekend and I have to say I am not happy about it  I was looking forward to this ride but at the moment I can only just get out of bed.


Bad luck Phil! It's a tough little ride so I can't see you being strong enough to tackle it within 5 days of falling ill.

Same thing happened to me with SITD, if you recall? Right up to the day before I kept hoping that I'd be okay but I wasn't. On the day of the ride, my legs went wobbly just walking to the finish to say hello to some of the CycleChat participants.

Get well soon.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Bad luck Phil! It's a tough little ride so I can't see you being strong enough to tackle it within 5 days of falling ill.
> 
> Same thing happened to me with SITD, if you recall? Right up to the day before I kept hoping that I'd be okay but I wasn't. On the day of the ride, my legs went wobbly just walking to the finish to say hello to some of the CycleChat participants.
> 
> Get well soon.



Thanks colin, I guess it was inevitable events seem to be conspiring against me but at least it got me off my arse and out on my bike again after 2.5 months off it.

I look forward to the SITD next year and I hope potsy and skud and yourself can come along ( and everyone else that was there ) as it is a cracking day out.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Bad luck Phil! It's a tough little ride so I can't see you being strong enough to tackle it within 5 days of falling ill.
> 
> Same thing happened to me with SITD, if you recall? Right up to the day before I kept hoping that I'd be okay but I wasn't. On the day of the ride, my legs went wobbly just walking to the finish to say hello to some of the CycleChat participants.
> 
> Get well soon.



I was always doubtful for this anyway but, the cold I have had for 8 or 9 days shows no sign of going anytime soon which means there's no way I'll be up for it now.
The only reason I did the Jodrell ride on Sunday was because I knew it was fairly flat and I had a bail-out option if things weren't going well.

Will defo be doing SITD's next year though, really enjoyed it this year and Colin and myself are determined to be much fitter for the 2012 version, don't worry Phil, we'll wait for you though


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> I was always doubtful for this anyway but, the cold I have had for 8 or 9 days shows no sign of going anytime soon which means there's no way I'll be up for it now.
> 
> The only reason I did the Jodrell ride on Sunday was because I knew it was fairly flat and I had a bail-out option if things weren't going well.
> 
> Will defo be doing SITD's next year though, really enjoyed it this year and Colin and myself are determined to be much fitter for the 2012 version, don't worry Phil, we'll wait for you though


As I mentioned above - SoM is definitely not to be trifled with when ill!

As for SITD ... I've been thinking that I definitely want to have a go at riding an event quickly when I'm fit enough to do so. Official forum rides, no, they are definitely speed-of-the-slowest but I have my heart set on a 5 hour SITD some time! To put that in context - my last two SITDs took me about 8 hours each and the 2 before that just over 6. If by some miracle I have got myself fit enough to go for a fast time next SITD, I might do but I'll say in advance if that is going to be the case. 

So, having said that ... see you in the spring for another 8 hour SITD!


----------



## sackville d (28 Sep 2011)

Well I think I need to face up to the fact that I will be missing SOM due to angry spirits in the lower lumber regions!


Last Weds. I bent down to pick up a cup and tweaked a muscle.I went to work and just aggrivated the situation so 


Ive been virtually laid up since Friday with the prospect of getting on a bike seeming a long way off


Oh well, SOM has been the stick Ive been beating myself with to maintain form so its already done a lot of good


but bo*%~?ks I really wanted to do this with friends . Oh yeah,got 2 friends to enter the ride and havent told 


them of my inability yet .


Have a great day Colin and Alun , and as some French bird once said "Let them eat cake!"


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2011)

sackville d said:


> Well I think I need to face up to the fact that I will be missing SOM due to angry spirits in the lower lumber regions!
> 
> Last Weds. I bent down to pick up a cup and tweaked a muscle.I went to work and just aggrivated the situation so
> 
> Ive been virtually laid up since Friday with the prospect of getting on a bike seeming a long way off


Ouch - bad luck! I could see you were in good shape by the way you nipped up the Nick o' Pendle when we met you t'other week.

We were discussing our Basso Vipers ... Well, I was having a bit of a clear out yesterday and I found the receipt for my frame & forks. I'd paid £299 plus £20 delivery, so yours was a real bargain at £175 on eBay!



sackville d said:


> Have a great day Colin and Alun , and as some French bird once said "Let them eat cake!"


Thanks. I suspect that there might well be some cake eating going on.


----------



## Alun (28 Sep 2011)

sackville d said:


> Have a great day Colin and Alun , and as some French bird once said "Let them eat cake!"



Cheers, I might have a small portion !

Sorry you can't make it, hope you recover soon.


----------



## Alun (28 Sep 2011)

Is it just me and you then Colin? (Apart from the hundreds of others)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2011)

Alun said:


> Is it just me and you then Colin? (Apart from the hundreds of others)


Oh, let me use my valuable time trawling back through the thread for you then ... 

Okay, we have:

ColinJ
Alun
oldfatfool
tubbycyclist
Beaker39
Svendo
No doubt Svendo will say hi at the start but then drop us within 50 yards, and ride off into the distance, never to be seen again!

Who knows about Beaker39? (Join us if you fancy a slow ride, Beaker.)

I imagine that _off_ and _tc_ will probably join us unless they are in a hurry for some reason?


----------



## Alun (28 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, let me use my valuable time trawling back through the thread for you then ...
> 
> Okay, we have:
> 
> ...



You're a gent, sir


----------



## zacklaws (28 Sep 2011)

Well I've got one bike back on the road but its not suitable for SOM, but the bill was not so high, In theory I should get my best one back this week as I was told 10 to 14 days for the frame to come from Germany, and that time was up today, so if the shop can rebuild it by the weekend, there may now be a chance of me making SOM, but I am not holding my breath. I could ring the shop for an update but I do not like badgering people. I'll get it when its done is my policy.


----------



## tubbycyclist (28 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I imagine that _off_ and _tc_ will probably join us unless they are in a hurry for some reason?



I expect to meander round - it is a lovely route that deserves not to be rushed - not that I could anyway.


----------



## Beaker39 (30 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, let me use my valuable time trawling back through the thread for you then ...
> 
> Okay, we have:
> 
> ...



TBH I would probably love to just have a trudle round but I am riding with a couple of club mates who appear to be intent on trying to kill me by bike!!

It would be nice to say hello on the day though so I will try to look out for you at the start (I will be in my blue and yellow club shirt)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2011)

Beaker39 said:


> TBH I would probably love to just have a trudle round but I am riding with a couple of club mates who appear to be intent on trying to kill me by bike!!
> 
> It would be nice to say hello on the day though so I will try to look out for you at the start (I will be in my blue and yellow club shirt)


If one of them is andy_wrx, he'll know which big fat guy to look out for! 

(If not, watch out for the blue Basso Viper with a white saddle and a yellow plastic dragon horn on the handlebars! )


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Sep 2011)

No hurry from me, will be a pleasure to meander round with you guys, that and my knee is still playing up, excuses already eh


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2011)

oldfatfool said:


> No hurry from me, will be a pleasure to meander round with you guys, that and my knee is still playing up, excuses already eh



That's 4 of us then! 

My right knee has been a bit iffy recently when walking downhill, but fortunately it seems to be okay on the bike.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2011)

It looks like it might be a bit cooler tomorrow which suits me! It also looks like we slow riders might catch some rain in the last 25 km or so. Again, that's better than being cooked alive and eaten by bugs!

I'm desperately trying to replace my bottom bracket but my crank puller still eludes me. There's a chance that a pal will lend me one but he doesn't get home to look for his until 19:00. I should have gone down the LBS earlier but I was convinced that I'd find the tool if I had a good look for it. No joy ...


----------



## tubbycyclist (1 Oct 2011)

Colin ..is it any type in particular? I have a square taper puller and hollowtech star nut extractor if it is either of those. You are welcome to pop up and borrow either if you need tools


----------



## Svendo (1 Oct 2011)

Entered online Tuesday;
Wednesday feel snuffly, but go for ride anyway;
Thursday full on snot attack, just in time for the best weather of the summer!

On the mend now, but still not feeling up to 62 miles hilly riding+ travel distance.
So in effect I've made a healthy donation to the buffet so make sure you all get my share!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> Colin ..is it any type in particular? I have a square taper puller and hollowtech star nut extractor if it is either of those. You are welcome to pop up and borrow either if you need tools


Thanks tc, but my aforementioned pal discovered that he actually had _*4*_ crank pullers (!) and dropped 2 off earlier. Good job he left 2 because the first one had a damaged thread, but the second one was fine. I'll be giving the bike a good fettle after I log out of CC.



Svendo said:


> Entered online Tuesday;
> Wednesday feel snuffly, but go for ride anyway;
> Thursday full on snot attack, just in time for the best weather of the summer!
> 
> ...


Get well soon, and we'll eat your share for you - cheers!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2011)

The way this cold is going around you will be eating a lot of peoples shares


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The way this cold is going around you will be eating a lot of peoples shares



Colin's the man for the job  

Good luck to all those taking part tomorrow, wish I could be there struggling up those hills, I really do, but I will be doing a flat trail ride instead, 20-30 miles with nary a hill in sight


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2011)

Well, the new bottom bracket is in! The old one seemed to have shed all its grease into the bottom bracket shell. The new cartridge feels so _smoooooooooooth_ in comparison to the old one - it should be a much nicer bike to ride now.



potsy said:


> Colin's the man for the job


I hear and obey, master! 

Only trouble is - the fast gannets cherry-pick the food tables before we slow coaches get there! (There has always been enough left over to keep me happy, but I've seen what the tables are like earlier on. Last year. Alun, battered and I abandoned and got back to HQ before the food was even available and eventually watched it being laid out!)


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Oct 2011)

Anyone cycling over from Manchester ? I really havent got the mojo at the moment though a company ride to the start from Manchester would swing it.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Anyone cycling over from Manchester ? I really havent got the mojo at the moment though a company ride to the start from Manchester would swing it.


Sorry, I'm already here at the start! (Well, not far from it.)

I've been suffering from lost cycling mojo for nearly 2 years now. Only forum rides and the odd audax have really kept me riding.

As a mojo booster - if you are not familiar with the route, I can highly recommend it! Apart from a few kms out through Burnley, and a few back through Nelson, the rest of it is over lovely scenic roads.


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Anyone cycling over from Manchester ? I really havent got the mojo at the moment though a company ride to the start from Manchester would swing it.



The ride itself would kill me, never mind riding there and back too


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> The ride itself would kill me, never mind riding there and back too



Just think of all those jaffa cakes


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Oct 2011)

Hi Colin. Ive just done enough audax this year. I think Im on my 20th 200km this year with audax and getting fed up with seeing Hebden Bridge on the bike lol. Maybe I should move there ? It s not only that Im chasing distance points not AAA this season:-D

Saying that Ive still managed to accumalate nearly 30 AAA points somehow ? 

Im doing Fleet Moss 200km from Todmorden on Wednesday or Thursday so its no loss, It would have been nice to see old freinds though


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2011)

I'm sitting around with my windows open at 08:00 on October 2nd, in shorts and short sleeves and I'm actually sweating! What a contrast to the usual SoM temperatures. I'd normally have leg and arm warmers and a jacket on and still feel very chilled for the first hour or so.



YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Colin. Ive just done enough audax this year. I think Im on my 20th 200km this year with audax and getting fed up with seeing Hebden Bridge on the bike lol. Maybe I should move there ? It s not only that Im chasing distance points not AAA this season:-D
> 
> Saying that Ive still managed to accumalate nearly 30 AAA points somehow ?


Good going!



YahudaMoon said:


> Im doing Fleet Moss 200km from Todmorden on Wednesday or Thursday so its no loss, It would have been nice to see old freinds though


I rode _The Other Fleet Moss_ comfortably in 10 hours in 2006; how far my fitness has fallen since then - I'm only averaging about 12.5 kph these days! Must try harder next year...


----------



## zacklaws (2 Oct 2011)

Have a good ride everyone, at least its going to be dry compared to last year. I never got my frame replacement, and a 15% hill kills me on my only bike I have on the road at the moment so SOM would have been a nightmare with plenty of walking, always next year.


----------



## Crimmey (2 Oct 2011)

Dry? It was raining most of the course


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2011)

Is the slow train back yet?


----------



## tubbycyclist (2 Oct 2011)

I am sure that was lumpier than last time. Ended up riding much of it solo. Saw a few others from here at controls but lost touch with Colin and Alan after missing the first info control. 

I did not have that much time in hand but I think they were behind me. Not the glorious sun fest but still very warm..and wet.

A cracking route but relentlessly hilly.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2011)

Well done tc 

Think Colin and Alun must still be eating Svendo's share of the buffet.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Oct 2011)

Great fun, could do without the ride from sunny cleckheaton and back though. Very little fodder left by the time I got into Hebden Bridge, and the buggers had eaten all the cake at the last check point as well 

As said wet and warm and managed to lose Colin on the first hill somehow 

Glad my knee held out and only ended of walking for couple of hundred yards after some bleeding ramblers walking four abreast forced me to stop on the steepest bit  Oh and the last bit of the hill after Cadwell, christ that is steep 

see you on the next one ... probably

Hills







and more hills


----------



## Alun (2 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Well done tc
> 
> Think Colin and Alun must still be eating Svendo's share of the buffet.



Got back at 17.35, buffet all packed away! Only Colin's powers of persuasion and me looking like I was going to fall over got a cup of tea and some cakes.


----------



## Beaker39 (3 Oct 2011)

I think I prefer this route to SITTD. It was a generally good ride yesterday that was until I bit the tarmac on an incredibly smooth, wet and diesel ridden patch on a 90 deg bend at the bottom of a fast hill. Thought I had managed to miss it as I rounded the bend but then just caught another bit with my front wheel and that was it. I was down sliding along the road and into the grass on the side.

So I now need a new pedals, new bar tape, new bib shorts and some new skin for my thigh, calf and elbow  

Not a happy bunny especially as didn't get much sleep and everything is a bit oooozing now. Could have been worse I suppose.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2011)

What happened to colin then ?


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What happened to colin then ?



He'll be finishing any time now, he's not as fit as us Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> He'll be finishing any time now, he's not as fit as us Phil



Maybe we can lap him when we do the SITTD if he is still missing then


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2011)

I'm back! 

Yes, it certainly was an _interesting_ ride ...

I've written a long report on the ride and have now moved it to my blog - see Season of Mists 2011.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2011)

Nice write up colin, I couldnt help chuckling to myself in some parts 
I take my hat off to you and alun for giving it a go, well done and I wish I could have been there myself


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Oct 2011)

well done for sticking at it.


----------



## Svendo (16 Oct 2011)

I'm bumping this thread as today I was able to get out and do the Season Of Mists route, having been too ill on the day of the actual Audax.

I had a good time, not as sunny as yesterday, but only a couple of showers early on then mainly dry and even some sun!

I don't know the full route by heart, but turns out I know most of it as I got to Mereclough, switched to the map on the Edge and found after a bit of faffing I'd loaded the Spring In The Dales route by mistake! Carried on through Burnley (went past Burnley FC ground then turned left for the Fence road, bit further than the real route.) and carried on to Sabden, Clitheroe, Waddington and on to Newton. At Sabden realised I'd forgotten to restart the timer on the Garmin when I'd been faffing and turned it off and on againm so lost some miles from my record.
Carried on round Back Lane to Slaidburn, then I was having to guess the route on intuition and snatches of memory. Got to Grindleton then knew it was onto Downham. Not sure which way from there to Roughlee, so I took the slightly longer though it turns out wrong route through Twiston. That whole section is tough, all up and down, no massive climbs but tough on tired legs. I knew I was back on the right route on the descent into Roughlee which last year was a treacherous muddy river of a lane, and today was much friendlier.

Carried on and got through Nelson on half remembered landmarks and much squinting and scrolling at the Garmin, once on the way to Coldwell I was back on home turf as it were, and thought I was home and dry.

Until I noticed I'd a slow rear p______e just before Coldwell. I kept going but it was 'speeding up', so stopped in the milky setting sunlight and changed the tube just before the Thursden climb, which was a good move as I shook off enough fatigue to make the steep climb manageable rather than a grovel. Then a fabulous blast past Widdop Reservoir back to Hebden Bridge and then back to GF's house at Walsden.

I'm guessing about 70 miles in total in about 5 hours ride time, 6 and a bit clock time.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2011)

Sounds like a good day out Svendo!


----------



## Svendo (17 Oct 2011)

Hi Colin, yes a good day. It's a great route and unlike last year in the torrential rain I could actually see and appreciate the spectacular views of Pendle and Bowland that the climbs reward you with.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2011)

I missed this one ... my fault.

Next year, although it'll depend on how close it is to the Etape Pennines event I'm doing.


----------



## Amanda P (17 Oct 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know that Mrs Uncle Phil and I were there - only saw one of you lot though! 

We had a good, if relaxed ride. That nick of Pendle is naughty, isn't it?

All went well until my chain snapped 2/3 of the way around. I'd felt it doing something funny and should have looked at it earlier before it finally went. As the damaged bit of the chain went through the derailleur cage, it re-shaped it in an interesting way, so that I wasn't sure it would work at all aftewards. Well, it did work, but not as well as it had. Anyway, we made it back.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2011)

Uncle Phil said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that Mrs Uncle Phil and I were there - only saw one of you lot though!


We were right behind you at the foot of the first climb but you both engaged warp drive and disappeared into the distance! (As eventually did everyone else ...)


----------

